# Beets



## Kevin86 (Jan 25, 2016)

I have bags of sliced blanched beets in my freezer. 
I enjoy them just boiled plain but always open for new ideas and after reading the other beet thread I wondered what you guys had up your sleeves


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jan 26, 2016)

I don't make beets very often.   I usually just boil/ simmer until done,  slip the skins, slice and dot with a little butter and S&P.

When I have grown them in the garden, we made pickles too.  They were un-necessarily  very expensive at the farmer's market last summer.  The last time I made pickles,  I used a cheater method and started out with jarred whole beets,  sliced them and made pickles.  

I would like to use beet stems,  that part  between the beet top and where the leaf begins and pickle those as a salad ingredient or plate condiment. I don't know if they would remain crisp.


----------



## medtran49 (Jan 26, 2016)

I like to roast them rather than boiling.  IMO they have even more flavor that way.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 26, 2016)

I like to pickle my beets.  I prefer the pickles to be a bit more on the sour side.  They're also good cooked and slathered in butter.

Beet chips might be a thought too.


----------



## salt and pepper (Jan 26, 2016)

Chips


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 26, 2016)

I roast beets too, rather than boiling. Love them sliced or slivered on green salads, especially with ranch dressing.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 27, 2016)

I like the old classic Harvard beets, be sure to add the whole cloves they make all the difference in this recipe! 

The Daily Dish | Harvard Beets


----------

